# An upcoming student of philosophy



## angelnafees

*Hello every body, 
        My name is Nafees Ahmad. I am 16 years old. If anyone of is interested in me then write me back. Here are some facts about me:

            I am a boy having a keen interest for Literature and Philosophy. Actually, I want to be a Natural Philosopher. It gives pleasure to my heart. I am also a great lover of Music, as Music is the universal language. So I listen every kind of music. SHAKESPEAR said, "If Music is the food of soul, play on...." I am also a good player of football.

               In Literature, poetry is the best way to express your feelings and emotions. The main purpose behind poetry is Love. When somebody falls in love he becomes a poet. As Plato said, "At the touch of love, everyone becomes a poet". 

               Sometimes it seems that life is too difficult to live and treat. In such situations the only way to calm down is to put down your feelings into writing. Writing is everyting. As FRANCIS BACCON said, "Writing maketh a perfect man".*


----------



## Nickie

Hello there! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and I hope you'll enjoy your stay here!


Nickie


----------



## Sam

Hello, Nafees, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## SoNickSays...

Philosophy, eh? I've always had a keen interest in Philosophy, but never pursued it.

I hope your philosophy and literature go well, and hope to be reading some of your poetry and stories soon.

Nick


----------



## Alex Kostin

Welcome! Have a great stay!

P.S.: Didn't Shakespeare say: If music is he food of LOVE?


----------



## moderan

Greetings.


----------



## Tiamat

Hi there Nafees!  Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you with us.


----------



## kaseyisrad

welcome!


----------



## Shinn

Hey there and welcome.


----------



## AA

WOE BIG FONT!!!!


----------



## AA

Welcome, by the way.


----------



## AdamK

I hope that you as a man interested in Philosophy will give us a great amount of writing that requires a lot of thinking and searching for meaning... that's what I like


----------



## Damian_Rucci

Hey welcome to the WF!


----------



## angeltorwali

*Excellent*

Hello Nafees,
  What an excellent expression of your views in English. I really appreciate your language profeciency. Keep it up. 
  I wiil love to dedicate a few lines you:
    How exalted the blazed peaks look in the evening!
    Lo, the sun setting in your landscape,
    Lo, the old woman picking food in the fields;
    Lo, the pearl shine in the evening at the top of the Koshen.
    All this express the beauty of our land,
    This gives the glimpse of a world of exaltation and innocence.
    This gives us a message, a herald not to stop and go ahead,
    And discover the unknown, the distant, the sublime;
    This provokes to find heights that have not been talked of yet.
    This prompts us to every height we can rise.
  So keep rising, rising and never look behind, nor think your flight the last one.


----------



## angelnafees

Hello Dear,

I am so sorry to be online after a long period. Actually I was busy in my studies and due to too many activities I didn't give enough time to writing forum. I apologise you.

But now I make you sure that I will regularly reply you and try to write on writing forum although I am still busy in my studies to some extent. 

Once again I am sorry.

Well Write me soon. 

~Nafees~


----------



## angelnafees

Hello Dear,

I am so sorry to be online after a long period. Actually I was busy in my studies and due to too many activities I didn't give enough time to writing forum. I apologise you. 
But now I make you sure that I will regularly reply you and try to write on writing forum although I am still busy in my studies to some extent. 
Once again I am sorry.
Well Write me soon. 
~Nafees~


----------



## angelnafees

Hello Dear,

I am so sorry to be online after a long period. Actually I was busy in my studies and due to too many activities I didn't give enough time to writing forum. I apologise you. 
But now I make you sure that I will regularly reply you and try to write on writing forum although I am still busy in my studies to some extent. 
Once again I am sorry.
Well Write me soon. 
~Nafees~


----------



## angelnafees

Hello Dear,


I am so sorry to be online after a long period. Actually I was busy in my studies and due to too many activities I didn't give enough time to writing forum. I apologise you. 

But now I make you sure that I will regularly reply you and try to write on writing forum although I am still busy in my studies to some extent. 

Once again I am sorry.

Well Write me soon. 

~Nafees~


----------



## Otto Ray Sing

Nafees i hope you never loose that wonderful outlook on life.  The world could use some more love.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Raphael Kiltron

Nice to see you are inspired by big names like Shakespear and Baccon.

[[[Shakespeare and Bacon]]]

I myself have always been interested in philosophy as well.


----------



## angelnafees

yeah i am inspired by great personalities because i am a student of philosophy. I love WISDOM and TRUTH that's why i know abt great philosophers and writers.

Well nowadays i am learning abt BERTRAND RUSSELL. he is my most favorite personality. His book THE CONQUEST OF HAPPINESS is really an inspiring book...


----------



## The Prodigy

Can't write you a poetic introduction but I can say its good to have you. Hope you both read and write much on WF.


----------



## angelnafees

thanks everyone. sorry for vanishing so long. But now I AM BACK.


----------



## angelnafees

*HOPE*

*HOPE

Don't despaired, its not over
You have to try the world is yours
One who never forget to try once more
He is the one who changes the world.

Life is bitter but not much more
You can make it too sweet
If you try to think over optimistically
This way you would write your fate by itself

Difficulties and failure are a part of life
Just like happiness and success
One who suffer great hardships
Become most successful in the future

So work on and keep working
Even you face great adversities 
This is the key to success
Only one could learn it that thinks he could.*


----------



## angelnafees

I am back...


----------



## angelnafees

Again I am Back.


----------



## bazz cargo

Welcome back Angel,
there have been a few changes over the years, if you need any help then ask a mentor.

Good luck
BC


----------



## TKent

Hey Angel, good to have you back. Where do you keep getting off to? *smile*


----------



## jenthepen

Welcome, Angel. You are like English sunshine - just when we think you have gone forever, you pop up again to brighten our lives 

There are quite a few of us on the forums who are interested in philosophy and the great mysteries of life - especially in the poetry threads - so I'm looking forward to reading more of your work and getting some feedback from you. I hope you will stick around this time and get to know us all a bit better.

Take another look around the place and please add a few comments and ideas whenever you find a thread that interests you. We all love to get as much feedback on our work as we can.

If you have any questions or need any help, feel free to contact me. Have fun!

jen


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Welcome back Nafees! If you have any questions about what's going on around here lately, feel free to send me or any of the other mentors a PM!

What are you origins? Nafees sounds Urdu?


----------



## escorial

View attachment 7897


----------

